# Squidder plastic spool question....



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

My E-bay squidder showed up today, and it is almost perfect! The only thing is, it has the plastic spool, and I've been told that I CAN'T use mono, or I'll end up with a BROKEN plastic spool. Is this a load of crap??? If not, where's a good place to get an aluminum spool.

I spooled it up with some 30# BG and gave it a couple of heaves, and it throws nice. Thinking about using it as my anchor reel....

What gives with the plastic spool?

I know somebody knows for sure!


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Railroader said:


> My E-bay squidder showed up today, and it is almost perfect! The only thing is, it has the plastic spool, and I've been told that I CAN'T use mono, or I'll end up with a BROKEN plastic spool. Is this a load of crap??? If not, where's a good place to get an aluminum spool.
> QUOTE]
> 
> The plastic spool with the air brakes is great for casting far. As long as you put some backing like braided dacron line/squidding line and mono then you are fine. Make sure you put down a few wraps and use mono only. I never had a problem with the spool breaking and keep the drag just right.
> ...


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

then it takes ya 20minutes to reel it in


----------



## fishrulemylife (Jan 20, 2006)

Penn still makes the Squidder 140 and they come with an aluminum spool. I picked up a spool for my old 140 a few months ago for $23 from a shop in Wilmington, NC. Your best bet is to call one of your local shops and find out who in your area does reel repairs and chances are you'll find one of the new spools. The part # is 29L-140.

HTH


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks, Fellers...

I pulled off all the line, layed down a little dacron, and re-spooled.....Gonna fish with it till it breaks, IF IT EVER DOES, Then I'll get a metal spool.

It's amazing to me that someting so old-tech casts so smooth and nice. No wonder they still make 'em. 

My squidder is gonna make a GREAT anchor slinger as compared to my 7000B.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Thanks, Fellers...
> 
> I pulled off all the line, layed down a little dacron, and re-spooled.....Gonna fish with it till it breaks, IF IT EVER DOES, Then I'll get a metal spool.
> 
> ...


I've heard terrible things about those squiders I'd be willing to take of your hands for you


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry, F-kid...

I showed the Squidder to my step-son, and he immediately claimed ownership of my modified 7000B C-3... 

He'll be needin' the levelwind as he learns to cast.


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

I scored a squidder with an accurate frame and spool for $35 a while back, it rocks!!

enjoy
jerry


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

go back to ebay to find your spool. I have seen a few listed on there. Go for about ten bucks or so.

John


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

I anchored with a plastice spool squidder for a many a year. I never did actually fish with it. I could cast that thing a mile in my sleep.
Correct about the dacron backing needed to keep the "mono-stretch" from blowing the spool.
In the real old day there was many a local casting tournament won by a plastic spool squidder..the trick was to cut the spool fins off and that boy would really fly, if you could control it.
I have a brand new in the box red squidder that came with both spools....saving it for the grand-kids..I guess.


----------



## StormCaster (Jan 31, 2006)

You could grind the air brakes out, but the spool is worth more with the air brakes. Or you could adjust the the spool by just cutting down the air brakes for more distance.

The surfmaster series also used a plastic spool without the air brakes, but had bushings. That is also a very good casting reel. The Surfmaster spool will not fit the the Squidder.

Newall made aluminum spools for squidders that cast better than the Penn aluminum spools.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have used both always thought the ole surfmaster was the better of the two.......the R


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> I have used both always thought the ole surfmaster was the better of the two.......the R


 Hey Man, you are right! The reason is that the Surfmaster was not as fast as the 140 Squidder.
I got three of the Surfmasters, #200 I believe, with a bunch of extra spools. Back in the sixties you could plan on being spooled a couple times every trip.
I love that single screw take-apart that all of them have.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*Hey RR...*

Get the alluminum spool and get the line on it that you want. Keep it in reserve, and iffin the plastic spool gives up on ya, the quick take-a-part will let ya put the alluminum spool on most rickety-tick. Less time lost goin' afta da fishies

P.S. I still like my Jigmaster better, especially since I've magged it! Strange how the old technology with a little modern twist seems to work better than the new stuff, or at least that's the perception I have.


----------



## Deep_Sea_Gull (Dec 14, 2005)

I like to carry a couple of extra spools already lined up for my Jigmasters. In less than a minute I can change to fresh line.
It is fun when you need to go to heavier line because the fish are biting and most are plus sizes!


----------

